# is peanut butter a good idea



## philipebrown (Nov 26, 2003)

I am busy adjusting my diet from a cutting diet to a bulking one, i am keeping everything the same at the moment ie meal times and protein intake etc..

I have written a plan where over a period of 4 weeks i start to add more food to each basic meal untill i am around 5000kcals ED, I am currently around 2500 i think.

This basically includes slowly reintroducing pasta, rice, bananas, other fruit, milk, more oats and generally more calories. I have also included adding peanut butter to my oats and maybe my protein shakes. I understand that peanut butter is high in protein and good fats and is a very high calorie good energy food perfect for bulking. Is this a good idea as i really dont wanna gain too much fat from eating too much peanut butter. I heard some people actually use it in cutting diets?


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

just use it in moderation, its an excellent bulking food.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

i stick a tablespoon in a shake with whey, oats, milk and banana - top breakfast on the go!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yep, fair few calories in that too poweru


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm meant to be cutting - oops, just keep on getting bigger!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Good stuff mate, its a better fat than most. Did you know that peanuts are the number one allergic food?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Peanuts are half fat and the other half is protein and carbs.

Peanut butter is not a bad way to add calories when you need to add some fat in with the shake.

That stuff tasts good too in the shake.

You can use milk, or juice, banana and some protein powder and some peanut butter. Good fats but I would not use the peanut butter to get your protein as it is mostly fat in the peanut butter.

But yes you can do this and alot of guys do.

The people at my gym have a proetin shake meal and they add peanut butter to their zone shakes to get the 40-30-30 ratio. Otherwise it would be a low fat protein/carb shake.


----------



## powerU (Oct 22, 2003)

chicken breast covered in peanut butter - poor mans satay!


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

couodnt imagine that tasting too nice though


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

powerU said:


> chicken breast covered in peanut butter - poor mans satay!


You crack me up powerU. I have to agree. I love peanut butter and I can put it on anything. Try this. Peanut butter on scrambled eggs. Dont knock it till you try it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Peanut butter and celery.

Peanut butter and banana sandwich.

Peanut butter and protein, banana shake. 

Peanut butter by itself.


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

ewwww  thats sick.. really is


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

scrambled eggs + penut butter is the daddy. add a bit of marmite and ketchup and its divine

not divine brown


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

big pete said:


> scrambled eggs + penut butter is the daddy. add a bit of marmite and ketchup and its divine
> 
> not divine brown


Every Sunday I cook breakfast for the family and they (family) use jelly on there low carb bread  I use peanut butter on mine and apply it to the bread with my fork. To lazy to wash another knife  then for some reasone the fork is used on the eggs.............no way.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

lazy "£$^%$£%$£^% $%$............................................im the same way too tho


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

If im alone I eat over the kitchen sink so I dont get anything dirty. Im so lazy I am suprised I even train.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

winger said:


> If im alone I eat over the kitchen sink so I dont get anything dirty. Im so lazy I am suprised I even train.


SH1T man that is proper lazy!

sayin that.... i drink my protien shake straight outta the blender so i dont have to clean the glass


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

diary barry said:


> SH1T man that is proper lazy!
> 
> sayin that.... i drink my protien shake straight outta the blender so i dont have to clean the glass


I do both

I am single and the most lazy.

Sometimes when I eat and get stuff on the floor, I whistle for the dog and she cleans it up.

Top that for lazyness


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

you work out, but yo lazy to wash an extra knife????!!!!

LMAO


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

had a mate who put half the jar of peanutbutter in milk and drank it everyday for a couple of months, he couldnt quite understand why he put on about 3 stone of fat so quickly


----------

